# hot flushes at night in 2ww



## rosy

Hi - I'm in my fifth 2ww - I should know it all by now but I'm panicky because last night I woke up hot and flushed and I'm panicking that it's my body rejecting the embryos. I even took my temperature - which was normal. My ET was on Sunday and I had beautiful grade one embies replaced, I believe that they should implant around now / tomorrow if this cycle is to be a success. I'm still on a lots of meds and I've checked all the side effects looking for this sympton but can't see it on any of them. I know you can't give me a definet answer but some perspective would help

thank you 

Rosy


----------



## Lucia

Rosy, I'm really glad you have asked this question! The topic has come up on the 2WW board but nobody seems to know for sure if the hot flushes mean anything. Perhaps somebody can help with this one?

Good luck meantime, hope all goes well for you this time.


----------



## Fifers

Hello there!

I am on my 6th 2ww and like you, have had hot flushes one night - about day 6.  Every other 2ww I have bled quite early on but not this time!  Apart from the hot flushes, I had period type pains and very very sore breasts.  All the symptoms have gone now and I just feel fine and VERY optimistic as this is so different from the other attempts.  It is day ten now and I am wondering how early would a positive pregnancy test show?  

Here's hoping the flushes are a GOOD sign.  Sorry I don't know for sure.


----------



## Aunty_drew

Hi ladies,

Somebody explained to me that hot flushes is the result of hormonal fluctuations.  So yeah Fifers it can be a good sign because pregnacy is all about having a sudden burst of hormones (sorry can't explains very well).  All the best of luck ladies.

Lv, Drew


----------



## Ruth

I would agree that hot flushes is normally associated with hormonal changes in the body but there has been on research to find out if this is always linked with positive outcomes or not.
Good luck to you all!!

Ruth


----------



## KK

Hi Ladies
I've just started my 2ww and had et yesterday.  I woke up in the the early hours of this morning absolutely on fire, coupled with severe wind (oh what joys), I've been reading on many of the posts that the Cyclogest can cause this.  My poor DH was almost gassed this morning   (sorry, just my sense of humour) - wishing you all the very best during this anxious time
KK
xxxx


----------



## Hollypops

Hi Girls,

I had these hot flushes during my 2ww aswell - waking up drenched in sweat, not pleasant!  I got a BFN so I wouldnt read too much into it - it could be any number of things.  Good luck to everyone on the 2ww


----------

